# Internal CEOTP 2009 Competition



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

I just heard from DMCA today that they are under staffed and due to the increased volume of internal applicants, initial offers will not be going out until the end of March 09.  So for those that are selected, don't expect to hear anything until atleast April.

If any of you get an offer or hear from DMCA, drop a note on this thread so we know what is happening and that paper is starting to travel...


----------



## Rowshambow (6 Feb 2009)

Pretty sure this is standard, 2 years ago I did not get my message till 1st week of April.


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

Yeah, they where really late sending some offers out last year and they said that they where going to see to it that the same thing did not happen this year.. Well... Here we go again, too many files and too few people to process them.


----------



## oldandgrey (25 Mar 2009)

I received my MSG to transfer to CEOTP two weeks ago. Now I'm waiting to see when I will be posted and start my crss. which i hope it will be in shortly.  

 :camo:


----------



## 2fly (25 Mar 2009)

oldandgrey said:
			
		

> I received my MSG to transfer to CEOTP two weeks ago. Now I'm waiting to see when I will be posted and start my crss. which i hope it will be in shortly.
> 
> :camo:



What MOC did you ask for ans what did you get?  I thought the internal board was just sitting from 16 Mar to end Mar and offers going out starting 1 Apr for this years competition??


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

Armd is my MOC

Far as I know and talking to friends in CDA the board sat in Feb and what i read so far, it look like the DMCA will be writing the MSG starting around the 16 Mar. the process of the CEOTP has change last Sept, which is what i been told. However, I am waiting for further info at this time.


----------



## 2fly (26 Mar 2009)

Congratulations on being selected.  I am waiting to hear word either good or bad but you know how it goes... I am deployed so it will take extra long to get word to me in Afghanistan.


----------

